# SLP Headers??



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm trying to hunt down some xmas headers for my 06. I already have the matching exaust-just need the headers. Does anyone know where I can get them for less then $1200? That's a lot of cash for a stinkin 15HP gain ya know? Thanks!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Talk to Tom over at tbyrnemotorsports.com. He quoted me around $1,100 including shipping. Not sure what the "in-stock" situation is, but it seems like a resonable price. Be aware, they will be loud to real loud depending on the exhaust you run with the SLP's...


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*slp loud?*

I have a stock exhaust manifold and a corsa touring cat-back. How much louder do you think the long tubes would make my car? Embarrassingly so? I live in a condo and share an indoor parking lot with many neighbors. I don't care if it's only loud on open throttle, I just want it reasonable when starting up and tooling around at low revs. The way it is now is just fine, but I'd love to have the slp's.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Rumble*

My car rumbles pretty nice now with the SLP loudmouth I and I set that diablo predator to my cpu to maximum fuel consumtion/RPM's. But, there is always somebody louder which makes me continue the quest of having the loudest Goat so BRING THE NOISE. 

Thanks for the lead-I'll check him out, and I can barely hear the radio now, so I'd better look at some extreme car audio..

Thanks!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

fiddler_red said:


> I have a stock exhaust manifold and a corsa touring cat-back. How much louder do you think the long tubes would make my car? Embarrassingly so? I live in a condo and share an indoor parking lot with many neighbors. I don't care if it's only loud on open throttle, I just want it reasonable when starting up and tooling around at low revs. The way it is now is just fine, but I'd love to have the slp's.


The ML1's are basicly just a straight exhuast with resonators. They are loud...


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Got them*

But SLP packaged the wrong sensors and didn't send enough extentions which became a sodering nightmare! None the less..I LOVE THEM! It's like a brand new car to me-I spun out twice yesterday! On to the next venture..:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*SLP Lt's - LMI & HPE C-Cam*

Thought you all might like to hear the SLP longtubes with LMI exhaust. This GTO does have a HPE C-Cam, keep that in mind...Sounds Ultra Mean...
2006 GTO HPE C-CAM SLP LM1


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

dont forget its another $800 to install


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> dont forget its another $800 to install


In my corner of the world it costs $175 for complete install...


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*$800?*

I drove a tow truck on the belt parkway hence I grew up in your area. If you are currently paying this kind of cash for shop time, I'll hook you up some honest and talented mechanics who don't take advantage. Install was next to nothing because I did a lot of the dummy work myself.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

get the kooks i have heard the good things about them i own a set i had a lit it took me 7hrs to insall if you don t have a lift expect to take the whole weekend they cost me 1200


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

bklyn77 said:


> I drove a tow truck on the belt parkway hence I grew up in your area. If you are currently paying this kind of cash for shop time, I'll hook you up some honest and talented mechanics who don't take advantage. Install was next to nothing because I did a lot of the dummy work myself.


as long as they know what there doing and know how to read instructions i'll go that way. thanks


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*headers*



bklyn77 said:


> I'm trying to hunt down some xmas headers for my 06. I already have the matching exaust-just need the headers. Does anyone know where I can get them for less then $1200? That's a lot of cash for a stinkin 15HP gain ya know? Thanks!!


Get a set of Pacesetters, good quality item for 1/2 the price


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*slp headers*



PDQ GTO said:


> Thought you all might like to hear the SLP longtubes with LMI exhaust. This GTO does have a HPE C-Cam, keep that in mind...Sounds Ultra Mean...
> 2006 GTO HPE C-CAM SLP LM1


Your car sounds good, 

Click on the YOUTUBE site below and you can hear my car with a set of pacestters and hi flow cats and magna flow exhaust . it is also packing a 646/641 Cam and a few other items . you can also check on the Mongillo motors site for more info about my car


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've had SLP LT's for quite some time, got strong gains and never had any problems.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Headers*



PEARL JAM said:


> I've had SLP LT's for quite some time, got strong gains and never had any problems.


SLP is another quality brand


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*whenever bro*

Yea..the boys in Long Island (former Brooklyn mechanics) are very schooled...it's the people in the boroughs now who don't know what the hell they are doing (with some exceptions of course) just let me if/when u want anything.


NEXSTAR7 said:


> as long as they know what there doing and know how to read instructions i'll go that way. thanks


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

bklyn77 said:


> Yea..the boys in Long Island (former Brooklyn mechanics) are very schooled...it's the people in the boroughs now who don't know what the hell they are doing (with some exceptions of course) just let me if/when u want anything.


HERE'S one for you. the guy that did mine did a nice job , but i cant get my car into 2nd or first. i go down the gears and when i go to 2nd it wont go in. i have an A4.I have to bring it back on saturday, what do you think it is?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

besides the slp's i also put on the lingenfelter cai and put in the diablosport 421 tune. holy sh*t did the car really responded well.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*headers*



NEXSTAR7 said:


> HERE'S one for you. the guy that did mine did a nice job , but i cant get my car into 2nd or first. i go down the gears and when i go to 2nd it wont go in. i have an A4.I have to bring it back on saturday, what do you think it is?


Never heard of that problem before. I also have a A/4 with Pacesetters, Mongillo Motors mid pipes and hi flow cat and magnaflow exhaust. No trouble with any gears in manual mode or just in drive, gas and go. my car has
Comp Cam 646/641 270/277 235/240 LSA113
#928 Valve springs 
LT Headers, MONGILLOS MOTORS Mid Flows and Cats and Magnaflow ex.
LS2 PRO 96 M/M Typhoon intake Manifold.
P & P Throttle body.
Vigilanti 3600 stall T/C
B&M Trans Cooler.
AEM Brute Force CAI.
45 injecters & JBA WIREs.
OMEGA Thermistor/ Omega Non- Linear Thermister element 
Oil Catch CAN TWE. 
DASH HAWK
30 percent tint
Page Title
YouTube - 05 GTO on a DYNO


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

cwbimp said:


> get the kooks i have heard the good things about them i own a set i had a lit it took me 7hrs to insall if you don t have a lift expect to take the whole weekend they cost me 1200


7hrs ? wow and a lift , dam it man Took me and a friend to get it done in less than 4hrs and that was taking time and bs most of it . plus i had my gto on jack stands , mind you that was a first as an install for lt headers also. should have gotten the slp lts . my gto has corsa sport cat back with the slp lt and the car sounds like a nascarwhen you get on it and quiet when just driving around.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

bluebyeu05 said:


> 7hrs ? wow and a lift , dam it man Took me and a friend to get it done in less than 4hrs and that was taking time and bs most of it . plus i had my gto on jack stands , mind you that was a first as an install for lt headers also. should have gotten the slp lts . my gto has corsa sport cat back with the slp lt and the car sounds like a nascarwhen you get on it and quiet when just driving around.




I just put mine on Saturday and I have the Corsa Sport exhaust, but I ran into a clearence issue. I drove over a speed bump and ended up rubbing and seperating the cat from the front down pipe. I't impossible for me to get it back together without a lift. One thing for sure, it 's VERY tight fitting. Did you have a clearence issues?


----------

